# Shoes that are appropriate for a job interview



## noahlowryfan (Nov 1, 2007)

what kind of shoes are appropriate for a job interview? is ballet flats ok?


----------



## luxotika (Nov 1, 2007)

I think ballet flats would be okay if it isn't that professional of a job. It is better to go to the interview "over dressed" than under dressed. Maybe go with something with a bit of a heel on it, that would look the most professional IMO.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 1, 2007)

what if its a nice looking shoe with no heel. something like this. is it okay?


----------



## han (Nov 1, 2007)

i think that would be ok


----------



## luxotika (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it would be fine.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 1, 2007)

Personally, I would wear heels.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 1, 2007)

It depends on the type of job you are applying for and the interviewer. Best to overdress than underdress.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd personally wear a heel as well. But those flats are cute, depends on the type of job you have applied for


----------



## monniej (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what if its a nice looking shoe with no heel. something like this. is it okay?
http://zoomcc.richfx.com.edgesuite.n...TENT_large.jpg

i think these would work on any job interview. jmho~


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what if its a nice looking shoe with no heel. something like this. is it okay?
http://zoomcc.richfx.com.edgesuite.n...TENT_large.jpg

Hi,
That's a really lovely shoe. I'd wear it for an interview.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 2, 2007)

I would wear them too. I wear black boots and black slacks to all my interviews. Or if I wear khaki's I would wear Dr. Martens or something similar.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 3, 2007)

i have never worn heels before so wearing shoes that are flat would be perfect for me.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 3, 2007)

Well then there u go


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 3, 2007)

it is better to have ballet flats than strappy open sandals or open toe pumps or heels with a skirt with no hose. as long as they are clean, do not have anything too flashy, and go with your outfit in a professional manner, you are totally fine.

if you walk in with a confident "Hello" and hand out ready for an introduction shake, and resume / application in the other hand to immediately hand them (always carry two extra copies outside of the one you turned in), if you have been practicing your interview questions, and are looking your interviewer in the eye, slightly leaned in, they will be focusing on YOU, not your shoes...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what if its a nice looking shoe with no heel. something like this. is it okay?
http://zoomcc.richfx.com.edgesuite.n...TENT_large.jpg

That shoe is cute and is totally fine at an interview. I usually wear loafers cuz they're so damn comfortable. lol, or nice ballet flats. I don't bother too much with the boots or high heels unless it's something to go with my outfit or a retail job, since you are dressing to impress. I'm close to 5'8 so I can deal without having to be 6 ft tall with heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Salope (Nov 3, 2007)

I think it depends on where you are interviewing. Generally speaking, open toed shoes are inappropriate and heels are the standard. Always err on the side of caution for an interview.


----------



## chloe_18 (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say flats are alright if you are over 5ft 5in, you can never go worng with heels you want to make a good first impression and show then you are well presented.


----------



## BoySarah (Sep 6, 2013)

I wore loafers and slacks to my interview.  I got the job.


----------

